# Tyre Dressings - Gels v Liquids (solvent or water based)



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Bit of tongue in cheek humour here seeing as I offended certain people with my comment about tyre dressings... 

Which do you prefer? 

Now as I'm sure some people are aware I'm not a fan of gel based products... why?

- they look tacky / too shiny
- they are messy to apply
- they take too long to apply evenly and accurately
- they 'fling' even when using small amounts
- they look patchy after the car has been washed and need re-applying.

So I use solvent based / water based... because?

- easy to apply and cover evenly
- provide a professional satin based finish
- penetrate the tyre rather than sit on the surface
- they dont fling

Peoples thoughts to this? - I'm not after arguements either people ... to many of these on this board as it is...

Genuine OPEN MINDED constructive critisism is the way :thumb:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Give some examples of the different products mate


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I personally think that 'wet looking' (gel'd) tyres look very very tacky, but a lot of customers want that. 

I prefer a tyre to look like new, not like it's sweating.

What do you use my OCD?


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Currently using Megs endurance tyre gel. But I buff it after application to remove the excess so it leaves a slight shine but not too shiny(see pic). Doesn't sling either.



In the past though I've used a wide range of off the shelf products

Turtle wax extreme tyre gel - Nice finish but did fling onto the bodywork even if you removed the excess however the new look seemed to last a week or so.

Halfords own Aerosol spray - Generally crap and went everywhere being an aerosol, lasted a day or so at most in good weather.

Turtle wax wet and black - Trigger spray so was a bit messy to apply directly. Coated the car as soon as you turned a wheel and stayed sticky so attracted dust like mad.

I can't really remember the other but the Megs endurance is probably the best so far. Will most likely be buying in bulk sizes from now on though so will be looking as AS products etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

not a fan of high gloss finish and aint found one that doesnt sling off,water based are far better for a natural looking finish


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've been using CG's New look for a while now and previous to this was using Smart Dressing (which is, I believe a water based product). As regards durability - the CG's is on another planet, of all the tyre products I've used over the last 15 years (which is most of them) it's up there at the top for staying power, and that alone makes my product of choice on tyres (and other rubber items like door seals, engine bay hoses etc.)

However, on the subject of looks, I too hate the overly glossy look and if just applied and left then the New Look is too shiney for my taste. It is also prone to a bit of 'sling off' as well if just wiped on and left. To combat both these issues I always thoroughly buff over with an MF to 'dull' the finish to a satin sheen and to remove any excess product. Doing this gives me the finish I'm very happy with and no flinging off onto the paintwork. It's often the case with this kind of product that a little experimentation and 'tweeking' of the manufacturers recommended application instructions is needed to get it to perform how you want it to.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I only use two these days ... 

- Autosmart Highstyle Non-Silicone with foam applicator that can give a matt / satin finish depending on how you apply it and how much you use.

- Swissvax Pneu (for higher level details)

Both products absorb into the rubber instead of sitting on the surface which gets a big :thumb:from me.

I've used the usual Megs Endurance, CG NL and so on ... have tried most and have come to the conclusion I just dont get on with tyre gels... they not only look a bit OTT in my opinion but they also seem to attract dust very badly. IMHO


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I actually like the look of Megs Hyper dressing at 4:1 when it's on but it doesn't last too long.

SV Pneu is my go to fave so far

I will be trying the Zaino one too


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I actually like the look of Megs Hyper dressing at 4:1 when it's on but it doesn't last too long.
> 
> SV Pneu is my go to fave so far
> 
> I will be trying the Zaino one too


Yep thats one product I love ... Megs HD ... fab for arches, tyres and engine bays but being water based it doesnt last very long which can be a problem but for a quick valet job its fine... 

I've not tried the Zaino one yet... let me know how you get on with that...

P.S. got my Zymo!'s today...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I like our 'Super Sheen' which is silcone based but there is not much silicone in it,once applied it drys almost instantly leaving a non gel/tacky finish.It looks like a professional satin finish.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mr OCD said:


> I only use two these days ...
> 
> - Autosmart Highstyle Non-Silicone with foam applicator that can give a matt / satin finish depending on how you apply it and how much you use.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that actually, and that's another reason why I buff over mine until I am able to wipe a dry finger over the sidewall without getting a greasy fingertip.


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

I've just finished my Pneu so ordered some Megs Endurance. Liked the Pneu but just looking for something longer lasting.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Z16 is my favourite so far

I have just sold most of my Zaino, but the tyre stuff I am keeping...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, Megs Hot Rims looks great, but doesn't last very long


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Depending on car and situation,

Zaino for a natural soft sheen look.

Megs all seasons for a high gloss.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looking for ideas as I'm not good at this area....

so far: 

AG Tyre dressing - OK but lasts 5 mins
Megs Endurance - looks OK if buffed but horrible and greasy etc to apply...

Heard the Ultima stuff lasts weeks and weeks with 2-3 layers on, and soaks into the tyre. Really want to try that stuff.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

pneu for me. Though ive got blackfire on my van at the mo. I put it on and gave it a wipe with a mf and its lasting well.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is megs all season more durable?


----------



## Mr_Bond_Uk (Aug 2, 2008)

At the mo im using tyre magic, only because its not costing me a penny, its a foam aerosol which leaves a satin finish. but only lasts a week if im lucky. Prob move on to something different if its worthwhile


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Heard the Ultima stuff lasts weeks and weeks with 2-3 layers on, and soaks into the tyre. Really want to try that stuff.


Ive got that stuff... its not that great imho... a bit too matt looking for my liking...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mr OCD said:


> Ive got that stuff... its not that great imho... a bit too matt looking for my liking...


fancy selling it, or a sample?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> fancy selling it, or a sample?


Will have a look in the workshop and see how much I have left :thumb:


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Have been really impressed with Blackfire's gel - easy to apply, looks high gloss until it dries (semi gloss), lasts well, and is good on textured plastic trim, too. 

I'd been using Autoglym's Bumper Care on plastics previously; it works well but is greasy and time consuming to rub around - the Blackfire just wipes on (after the plastics have been cleaned) and is glossier, too.

Looking at trying Meguiar's gel once the Blackfire has gone (cost reasons).


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Obviously your technique with gels is not up to spec
I dislike solvent based anything because it dry rots the tyre and turns them brown again
If you apply a gel correctly, it sets within and on the tyre completely dry and lasts for many weeks

The trick is to thoroughly clean and condition them prior to applying gel or spray
Just like doing leather, it is a two to three step process, not one

Wolfgang black diamond is my favourite. had to go back to it as nothing else has ever done what it has. It has an ability to loose gloss when the tyres get warm-hot but restore that just applied gloss when they cool down

I like a glossy but dry looking shine that is dry to the touch and never turns the tyre brown again

Dust is most likely caused by the silicone in some of these products and being petroleum based. Just the way it is

Gotta agree about those silly dealership style dressings. gives an unrealistic shine
Will most likely develop my own product as what I demand from a gel or spray just isn't available.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Mr OCD said:


> Bit of tongue in cheek humour here seeing as I offended certain people with my comment about tyre dressings...
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> ...


I moved to water based dressing ages ago, for all reasons above.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> I moved to water based dressing ages ago, for all reasons above.


I do like water based dressings but do you find they dont last long?

Good to see you again this morning :wave: - I'd better get back to work :buffer:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

After reading all that have not got a clue what to go for. I am basically after a clean light sheen finish, hate the wet look. Plus something that will not spread all over my alloys which defies the point of waxing them.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Found a few videos on you tube last night
Black Magic titanium - makes some big claims but I don't believe that it would be revolutionary products

I've begun trying out my favourite mega hydrophobic body shop safe Aussie spray sealant on my tyres 
it wont give a shine but the protection may work.

Next up is G Techniq C1 when I get some new stock from Rob


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

Jim said:


> Have been really impressed with Blackfire's gel - easy to apply, looks high gloss until it dries (semi gloss), lasts well, and is good on textured plastic trim, too.
> 
> I'd been using Autoglym's Bumper Care on plastics previously; it works well but is greasy and time consuming to rub around - the Blackfire just wipes on (after the plastics have been cleaned) and is glossier, too.
> 
> Looking at trying Meguiar's gel once the Blackfire has gone (cost reasons).


Agreed, Black fire stuff is really good. Plus you can make it as glossy as you want. Lasts ages too. Even in extreme conditions. No sling off and smells great.:thumb:


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Zaino is good for a water based dressing with a nice sheen but like every dressing I've tried it's gone after a short trip in a downpour (& it's too expensive). Still haven't found one that looks good & lasts beyond the first downpour


----------

